# Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt alloy 10 (27.5) Full Suspension any good? Your thoughts?



## moto120 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am looking at a Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt Alloy 10 (*27.5) Full Suspension leftover at my local shop. I haven't been able to find any substantial reviews online. It appears Rocky might have discontinued the Thunderbolt for 2022? 
The Rocky Mountain element 29er (130mm/120mm) seems to be very popular in the new down county category but hard to get, so I saw this Thunderbolt, but I am not to 
familiar with it.
The bike seems decently spec'd with Rockshox 150mm/140mm and Shimano Deore drivetrain. Seems to be spec'd similar to many of the $2000-2500 full suspension bike.
Anybody have any experience owning one? Plan on using it for rough singletrack/trail riding.
any help or opinions/thoughts are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## AlpineVulpine (Feb 6, 2021)

Which year is it and what's the price?

edit: They were pretty good bikes with a little older geometry. From your post I assume you're talking about a 2021 (the last year for them). If the price is right, I'd say you'll be happy for a few years on it.


----------



## moto120 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, 2021. Price is a little less than MSRP. I just haven't seen any reviews on them. Curious as to why they were discontinued? Thanks


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

The Element and Instinct have essentially supplanted the Thunderbolt. The XS and S elements/Instincts are available in 27.5, though. The industry, in general, is moving away from 27.5.
that being said, I bought my (4’ 11”) wife a thunderbolt, and she loves it to pieces. Fantastic bike, and you would get a warranty. 
I would do it.

Or wait for an Instinct…









Instinct Alloy 50


If you’re looking for one bike that does it all, look no further than the Instinct. We’ve designed a bike that’s capable of tackling technical trail riding but still allows you to push the pedals hard on the climbs. We’ve updated the geometry, frame features, and suspension kinematics to make...




bikes.com


----------



## AlpineVulpine (Feb 6, 2021)

moto120 said:


> Yes, 2021. Price is a little less than MSRP. I just haven't seen any reviews on them. Curious as to why they were discontinued? Thanks


If it meets your needs, go for it. As mentioned above, the fact that you'll get warranty is a nice plus.


----------



## moto120 (Sep 12, 2011)

I test rode one a few years ago. It felt/rode great (710 I believe), but back then it was a mix of components/suspension that seemed unbalanced. It does meet my needs, the more you compare brands, the more confusing it gets. I also looked at trek, but that was more $$$ They have a new base fuel coming out, but the eta is a long way off. Also compared to Marin Rift zone 3 (27.5) and Polygon Siskiu D7.
They all run Rockshox suspension and Deore components. I guess the details are more in the actual feel and ride.
Thanks for the info


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

One caveat: At that price point, you are going to break/have to replace a bunch of stuff fairly quickly it it is truly ridden “aggressively”.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

My wife (5ft) has a thunderbolt also. I think it is a excellent sweet spot bike and would buy one myself. Today's day and age of there is one available then buy it.


----------



## jgshinton (Dec 26, 2021)

I got a 2020 Thunderbolt last summer. It's a good bike - somewhat long chainstays, pretty efficient climber, nice suspension. It felt great railing berms and getting air on the north shore. It's not perfect for chunky, janky stuff, as the BB is fairly low and the suspension doesn't open up for small bumps. But it was awesome because the suspension smooths over really terrible landings and makes it feel like you nailed it. 

It's a great all rounder, but if you don't have any berms or jumps in your area you won't get it's full potential.


----------

